
Ask HN: Writing a book? - jfdi
I’m setting out to write science fiction novel. Never attempted a book before, any advice or suggestions?
======
cbgonz
Have a look at this guideline, very useful for starting
[https://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/articles/snowflake-
me...](https://www.advancedfictionwriting.com/articles/snowflake-method/)

------
davelnewton
Colin... _ahem_ Wright has it right: write.

There are several really good books that cover this as well; they're pretty
easy to search. I really enjoyed Bird by Bird and several of the Pressfield
books.

Note, of course, that reading about writing is not actually writing.

------
ColinWright
Write.

Write, write, write.

Write, write, write, write, write.

Then write some more.

99% of everything is crap, so write, write, write, write, and only then re-
read and start to cull. Then be ruthless.

Then write some more.

Seek criticism from people who are not friends - your friends will be kind,
and you don't need kindness, you need criticism.

Then write more.

~~~
Finnucane
Also, read, widely and critically, by which I mean, paying close attention to
how other writers use structure and language to achieve their goals. Not that
you should copy other writers, but you can learn from them how to evaluate and
revise your own work.

------
gunnarde
check out the resources at NaNoWriMo
[https://nanowrimo.org/](https://nanowrimo.org/)

